# Best areas to fish on Devils Lake When ice thaws?



## DevilsFisher (Mar 22, 2009)

It's still about a month away but whats the best area to fish once you can get a boat out on the lake.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

This Spring it will be anywhere there is water and you can fit a boat! It is going to be good!


----------



## DevilsFisher (Mar 22, 2009)

I was just wondering if you want to be near moving water or rocks or that type of stuff


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Tell you what, why don't you just pm me when you are going to come and I will let you know where to go.


----------

